# A Roman Painting



## JRE313 (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is a Painting i saw in Rome but i was unsure how to process it so i did it in 2 ways.
1st one was more of a Painterly overcooked version because it is a painting after all.
2nd was less painterly, here they are.


Painterly overcooked version






Slightly more realistic version





CC welcome


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 15, 2012)

the 'thing' with these HDR images is that it's really so hard to find a spot to focus my eyes on, everything is just so brilliant and interesting. I would really love to see these in large format.


----------

